# Hellooow, I'm new to the "haunt community"



## wolfsbane hollow (Dec 13, 2012)

Allow me to introduce myself. I'm Pat Bass, a DIYer and home haunter, in San Antonio, Texas, and I'm new to the "haunt community" though I've been a "Halloweenie" for 55years. I say that because Halloween has been my favorite holiday as long as I can remember, and my family never was able to "break" me from being a "little odd" throughout the year. I always did more for Halloween than anyone around me, ALWAYS dressed in costume and decorated, and I've had a little graveyard in the front yard for a few years...now I'm graduating to a larger display and dragging the grandkids into it with me. We finally named our "yard" Wolfsbane Hollow, and I started a new facebook under that name to do Halloweenie things year round. I just discovered this whole community of haunters a couple of months ago, so I'm a newbie in that sense.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome Wolfsbane! I can't wait to see what you come up with by next year...Making your yard display bigger and better each year is like a bite from a rabid dog/wolf, once bitten, and you begin to foam at the mouth, you can't stop adding more and more...until you don't have any more room to add...but you do anyway. And having little helpers (ie grandkids) will make it all the more fun for you. I am so glad you joined!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, wolfsbane


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome aboard.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

All the ideas on this forum will make you go full throttle for next year. You might need a bigger yard now! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------

